# Young mommies clubbing



## heart2hart

Hi I used to use this when I first fell pregnant and loved it but didn't have much time after.
I'm 18 years old and have a 1 year old son now
After turning 18 my friends started nagging me to go clubbing lol! I went a few nights ago and did enjoy myself. My mum and dad looked after my son who was fast asleep. 
With me I made sure I only had a few drinks so that I wouldn't be drunk or hungover in the morning so I could still be a mommy to my little boy

I was just thinking about young mums who go clubbing and wondered if you think it's wrong or if it's actually ok for mums to have a break and enjoy themselves once In a while! 

I personally think that mums need to go out and relax sometimes but obviously not all weekend every weekend! 

Would love to know others opinions&#128522;


----------



## MummyMana

It's ok for any age mother to do any activity they enjoy when they have sone free time (ie if the kids are visiting nanny and grandad, or if mum goes out while dad stays home). My mother regularly goes out for drinks/Chinese with the girls, and she still has a 13 year old. There's nothing wrong about that.


----------



## ClairAye

I've been out four or five times since I had my son who is 2 years 8 months old, last time was for my 20th in October and I am planning a night out in a couple of weeks. I think mums still need to go have fun as a person, whether that be going out drinking or just going for lunch one day.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

No there's nothing wrong with it, I went clubbing when my son was 4 months old! He was with my DH and I made sure not to drink too much so I wasn't hungover and my ability to care for him the next day impaired at all. I'm not so big on clubbing nowadays but I do enjoy time away to go to the cinema or out for a meal... There's a big difference between constantly trying to get anyone to look after your baby all the time to go out and get stupidly drunk and be too ill and hungover the next day to care for your baby compared to having some time away every now and then whilst LO is with a trusted family member. We're still people as well as mums and deserve a bit of time now and then to do whatever we like doing :) x


----------



## beanzz

Fob has LO overnight once a fortnight and I used to go clubbing on that one night of freedom :haha: im 21 now and already bored of clubbing so now i use it to go out to dinner and have a few casual drinks instead. every mum deserves some time off.


----------

